#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 貓貓貓

## Kˍ

很久沒上線
發個圖



貓貓～

----------


## 峰峰

HI~K 

這超蓬鬆的毛，看了就想狠狠地吸一口(X
感覺很適合當頭像呢，算是練習厚塗嗎? :Very Happy: 
好奇是哪裡來想法的貓貓?(KKKKK
 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## Kˍ

ㄈㄈ！！

對啊 :Very Happy:  這張是在練習厚塗ㄛ
我隨便找一張貓貓照片練習的 因為我其實不是很會畫貓科動物

吸爆貓貓(KKKKKK

----------

